# Trek Madone 08/09 coating quality



## Contador (May 5, 2009)

Hello i am Peter.

I have a question about the quality of a paint Trek Madone 2008/2009. Or many stones or scratches on the frame operative. 
what is your opinion on this frame and what is your best frame lacquer

Thank you

greetz Peter


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Peter, welcome to the forums. 

I think Trek has improved their carbon painting over the last couple of years. I think there were some issues with some of the early 6.x series frames possibly due to a couple reasons like fewer layers to keep weight down, trying a different formula paint? I really have no idea. I can tell you that my second Madone has not exhibited the paint "cracking" at the lugs like my first one did. 

As to the lacquer: it is simply clear coat. It is good quality and durable. You can wax your bike to protect it. And any dings, nicks scratches or chips can easily be fixed with clear nail polish. 

HTH
zac


----------



## chadjodi (Nov 27, 2006)

*worst finish i have seen*

I have a new 6.9 astana painted frame which has paint that is self destructive. every little piece of gravel causes large paint chips. I have been a 20 year trek owner. I have owned almost every carbon frame they have made, the new one is the worst i have seen . I am unlikely to ever buy one again.


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

my 2008 5.2 has issues around one of the front dropouts and that is it. There is no other chipping or cracking at all.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

09- 5.1 here no problems at all.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

chadjodi said:


> I have a new 6.9 astana painted frame which has paint that is self destructive. every little piece of gravel causes large paint chips. I have been a 20 year trek owner. I have owned almost every carbon frame they have made, the new one is the worst i have seen . I am unlikely to ever buy one again.


Pics? Warranty claim on paint?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

I have an 08 with almost 9k miles on it - no problems so far - other than the scratch from being dropped by the "bike valet" at Mt Shasta last yr.....


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

My 08 is chipping where the seat mast and tubes meet... but don't really care. I assume it is because I am heavy and that part flexes a lot when I am on the trainer...


----------

